# mx-980 software please



## enricky27 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi can anyone please help me.I receantly purchased a universal remote mx-980 from ebay.
it's a beautiful remote but since i bought this used it came with no software.
I understand my ignorance i know i should have research the remote before buying it.
i called universal about my problem and since i bought it used i can't get the link to get the software from them.
so if anybody can please help me with the software for my mx-980 i would really appreciated.
thanks


p.s i'm a noob at this site so take it easy on me.:help:


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I think your best bet would be to try calling a local dealer and see if they would give you or loan you the software. The MX-980 is part of their professional line and is "supposed" to be dealer only, so unless you can find a dealer or a member who sells the remotes, it might be a tough program to find. 

Matteo


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey Enricky,
It looks like Sonnie can provide the software for you and I see you have responded on another thread. Let us know if still have problems.

Matteo


----------



## enricky27 (Apr 24, 2010)

matteo i have not gotten the software yet so if anybody has it please help me out.
i called a electronics store called the little guys and i explain to a tech about my problem.
he said he would program my remote for $75.00 dollars for each device and since i want 8 device's 
on my remote my total would be $600.00 dollars.when he said that i almost had a heart attack.lol
do please help with the software for my mx-980.
thanks 
Enricky


----------



## enricky27 (Apr 24, 2010)

Sonnie 
Hi if you read this can you please help me out with the software for a urc mx-980.
thanks
enricky


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I will send Sonnie a personal message and give him a heads up.

Matteo


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Enricky27, I am sorry, but Sonnie does not have that software. Have you tried a local dealer? 

Matteo


----------



## enricky27 (Apr 24, 2010)

I called urc and they said that i need to provide a receipt for the remote i told them that i bought it from ebay and their repply was that they cant help me with it.
since i din't buy it from an authorized dealer and i don't have a paper receipt customer help also said they don't give out software anymore now you get a link to download the software.
so i don't know what to do i fell like i was ripped off i paid almost $200.00 dollars for my remote and all i see is a beautiful paper weight.
so if anybody has the software i'm willing to pay for it please help me.
thanks
Enricky


----------



## JBL Fan (May 1, 2010)

_so i don't know what to do i fell like i was ripped off i paid almost $200.00 dollars for my remote and all i see is a beautiful paper weight.
so if anybody has the software i'm willing to pay for it please help me.
thanks_

You may have to call somebody in to program it for you. First the good news, Universal is the best remote out there IHO and if you only paid 200 bucks, you got a very good deal on an excellent remote.In fact, the 980 is a particularly good remote and a favorite of custom installers for high end HT design. Now the bad news, you're right, if you didn't buy from an authorized dealer you can't get the software from Universal (legally). Even with the software, it's a tricky business - I know I've played around with it before. I programmed my own MX 880 and the software is more intuitive that the 980 software. As a company we use to charge 480.00 for 6 devices and favorites channels. 

Just a heads up on what you're dealing with...Hope it all works out for you...


----------

